# Help with slashing



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I love seeing someone riding through a huge cloud of snow that they created by slashing, but my slash clouds are pathetic. I get the idea that you ride fast and quickly engage your edge sideways to kick up the snow and then transition out and ride through your cloud...


...but when I do it I end up just stopping or kicking up some minor unimpressive clumps. I can ride fast. I can carve. I can stop on a time. What am I doing wrong?!

HELP ME CREATE CLOUDS TO RIDE THROUGH!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Its not just your technique...but the snow condition, terrain and maybe wind also needs to cooperate.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Its not just your technique...but the snow condition, terrain and maybe wind also needs to cooperate.


You forgot to mention the guy off camera with the shovel.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Slash
https://www.instagram.com/p/BNt7gIdjYlu/


A slash to me is "frontside" mostly, or 
weight on your heel. It's more or less a really tight carve with a bit of release under the back foot. As a life long surfer turned snowboarder, you can cutback on the face off the wave, or slash the lip. So on snow it's a combination of the cutback/carve into a fin release/back foot slide. It's pretty much impossible to "slash" anything without powder in my opinion. But we make due, with laid out route side carves. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BNwgrYADAMr/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BNwgKMZDJoS/

Toe side slash
https://www.instagram.com/p/BNt7pOmjat6/


----------



## Damaged (Feb 23, 2013)

you can slash any type of snow, of course pow just looks so much better!

just check out the youtube videos of ryan knapton. He slashes everything and he actually has a tutorial on it called slasher bombs. His snow slashes (particularly in slow-mo in POW are mesmerizing). 

you can slash either heel or toe edge. I find doing it on my toe edge MUCH easier because you can lower your whole body almost parallel to the ground and really dig into that snow. 

I have been trying to do this for a long time now, but my AHA moment came when I was going down a pretty steep incline. I carved onto my toes and sometime during the arc before the traverse (basically pointing straight down) I suddenly put pressure on both toes as fast as I could (maybe a little more pressure on the back foot) which will cause you to dig into the snow fast and hard. This was on a groomed run by the way. all of a sudden, snow was spraying everywhere and I couldn't see through my lens for like a second and my whole face was cold. Awesome feeling!

I also stiffened up my ankles and legs all at the same time, that way all my energy was just focused digging into the snow.

I guess the things that can help make it more impressive are: go fast (I'd say I'm going at least 20 mph), steeper incline, good lead in carve and dig in edges to STOP/SLOW down as fast as you can, lock in muscles to transfer all that energy into the ground, put rear hand down onto the ground to make yourself parallel to mountain.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah I find toe side slashes easier than heel side, especially on groomers, I used to find if I went for a heel side slash I'd occasionally end up on my arse, toe side you just dig in put your hand down then ride out.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Damaged said:


> you can slash any type of snow, of course pow just looks so much better!
> 
> just check out the youtube videos of ryan knapton. He slashes everything and he actually has a tutorial on it called slasher bombs. His snow slashes (particularly in slow-mo in POW are mesmerizing).
> 
> ...


Some good detail here, thanks for this. I'll work on it this weekend.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Damaged said:


> you can slash any type of snow, of course pow just looks so much better!
> 
> just check out the youtube videos of ryan knapton. He slashes everything and he actually has a tutorial on it called slasher bombs. His snow slashes (particularly in slow-mo in POW are mesmerizing).


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

This guy was good:surprise:


TT


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I actually did this to my son and his buddy this past sunday while they were waiting for my niece and I halfway down a groomed run. As we are on our way down to them i noticed that they were sitting down waiting(big mistake), only problem was there were two girls just about ten feet above them. Luckily, one of the girls moved aside just enough for me to go in between, my sons' friend noticed i was coming in fast but both did not react fast enough so i just sprayed them so good that my son called me a bastard!:grin: he never ever called me that before but that was a good slasher bomb cuz both of them were covered nicely:smile:


----------

